# Planned time alone for pup



## downundervizsla (May 18, 2017)

Hey guys! 

Have been reading and enjoying a lot of the advice on this forum - it has been truly helpful! 

My wife and I have finally added a new vizsla pup to our home! Rufus is now 18 weeks old, and have had hime since he was 8 weeks, boy did those last 10 weeks go fast! :eek

He sleeps throughout the night in his crate, and hasn't had an accident inside for about 2 weeks ( he has a doggy door and uses it very well) 

I work from home, so I am wondering if I should be planning time away from him (where he actually knows I am not home)? 
He spends 2-3 hours of the morning outside where he eats his frozen Kongs for about 1 hour, and then the rest of the time he whines and stares inside at the window. He rarely settles himself on his own. 

What can I do to have him enjoy being outside for a little while? He has toys, an antler and his bone marrow that he is slowly working away on (slow because he spends a lot of time staring inside).

Also, he gets a nice walk at midday, and then spends the rest of the day inside, with a visit to a nice open paddock to run and play with our friends dogs before dinner time.

Thanks!:smile


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I would plan some time for him crated and alone. You never know when he will need to be alone in his crate in the future and it certainly helps to have him exposed to that. 
As far as time outside, I've found that the vizslas really want to be with their people, so if you want him to enjoy his time outside, well, enjoy it with him!  I do have a girl that seems to prefer the outside and will hang out all day outside. (They have a dog door) She will come inside, check in, see what's what, and then run back outside. Just different personalities I suppose.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you figure out how to get a vizsla to enjoy the outdoors alone, let me know. 
I've only been able to accomplish this if they can come and go at will. Meaning leaving the door open, or a doggie door. 

There are those rare occasions when they will stay outdoors without me, and the door closed. But that normally means they are up to no good.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> ...
> 
> There are those rare occasions when they will stay outdoors without me, and the door closed. But that normally means they are up to no good.


Yeah ... like when the kids are quiet you know something's up.


----------



## suzannethemom (Oct 27, 2015)

As for planning time away from Rufus, start off small with 30 minutes. Put him in his crate with the TV on and a view outside (if possible). When you leave, be sure to say something like "See you later. Take care of the house for me."

The first time we left our Vizsla home alone was for one hour (too long). We set up a video camera. It did not go well. She cried for 30 minutes, peed on her blanket and destroyed her bed. We had the crate in our bedroom and I think she thought we were hiding in the house. The second time we left, we put the crate in the living room with a view out the sliding glass door. We said goodbye and she saw us go out the back door. We recorded her and she did so much better! She slept almost the entire time.


----------

